# Spielprogrammierung



## crae (3. April 2014)

Guten Tag PCGHler,
ich und mein Klassenkamerad haben in Techno das Projekt ein Spiel zu programmieren, also ein recht einfaches, sowas wie flappy bird in die Richtung. Ich hab mich schon etwas informiert und denke da würde Actionscript taugen, braucht man prinzipiell nur Flash und ist nicht extrem schwer zu programmieren (Einschätzung anhand einiger Videso) im Vergleich zb zu c++. 

Hab im Prinzip zwei Fragen. Erstens: Mein ihr es gibt noch ne bessere/einfachere Sprache das zu realisieren. Zweitens: Würde das dann auch auf android-Handys laufen, die unterstützen ja auch prinzipiell flash.

mfg, crae


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2014)

1. Ja. Habt ihr schon vorkenntnisse?

2. Nein.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2014)

Ich glaube Du (Ihr) solltest noch mal ein paar Schritte zurück gehen. So wird das nichts. Es gibt nicht die "einfachere" Programmiersprache. Das werdet Ihr aber merken wenn Ihr Euch mit der Materie etwas näher beschäftigt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. April 2014)

Nimm das ADT Bundle und ein gutes Java Buch und setz dich hin, alles andere kommt von alleine^^


----------



## NicoGermanman (3. April 2014)

Am besten ist C++.
Aber diese Sprache muss man erstmal beherschen und das dauert (Spreche aus erfahrung, bin dabei C++ zu lernen und das ist Verdammt schwer), das kann bis zu 2 Jahre dauern um überhaupt mal ein kleines 2D Projekt zu Realisieren und dieses Projekt ist dann nur dafür da um zu sehen, was man geschafft hat und Bugs zu fixen.

Also wenn ihr zwei euch nicht Jahre hinsetzen wollt die Sprache zu lernen, schlagt es euch aus dem Kopf.

Wenn ihr trotzdem C++ lernen wollt, dann empfehle ich euch mal dieses Buch C++ für Spieleprogrammierer: Amazon.de: Heiko Kalista: Bücher


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2014)

Alternativ kann man auch einfach zu einer fertigen Engine greifen. Sehe nicht wo da das Problem sein sollte. 
Unity z.B. eignet sich recht gut für den Anfang.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. April 2014)

Allerdings brauchste da auch entweder C#, Javascript oder Boo.


Wenn es wirklich simpel bis zum geht nicht mehr sein soll, dann nimm entweder 
https://www.scirra.com/construct2
oder
https://www.yoyogames.com/studio

Mit dem Game Maker wurde z.B. Hotline Miami erstellt, falls du das kennst^^
Habe letztes Jahr ebenfalls mit dem Game Maker 3 oder 4 Stunden rumexperimentiert und einen side scrolling shooter erstellt.
Dort braucht ihr nicht mal Programmierkenntnisse. Man kann das Verhalten von jedem Objekt zusammenklicken(natürlich gibt es auch eine einfache Scriptsprache, falls ihr was komplexeres machen wollt)


----------



## crae (3. April 2014)

Also das mit zwei Jahren wird nix, wir haben eher so um die 2-3 Wochen Zeit. MIt Game Makern dürfen wirs nicht machen, wir müssen selbst einen Code/Skript was auch immer erstellen...und naja man kann vllt schon rauslesen, das wir keine Ahnung haben. Das einzige was ich kann ist html-Programmierung, die wird mir hierbei aber nicht weiterhelfen.

Deswegen: einfache Sprache (ist Actionscript ja), nicht 100 Programme oder Formate zu druchlaufen und naja eben ein Minispiel ala Mario oder Flappy Bird. Und optional wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn man es mit Android spielen könnte, was anscheinend Actionscript nicht kann. Was würde sich denn für PC+Android anbieten? 

mfg, crae


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. April 2014)

Java?


----------



## Crysis nerd (3. April 2014)

Da ihr ein wenig Erfahrung mit HTML habt würde ich vorschlagen: In Javascript.
Erstens muss man sich nich groß mit Grafikrams rumschlagen (ala OpenGL), sondern kann einfach irgendwelches HTML Elemente bewegen. 
Zweitens läuft es im Browser und ist somit sowieso Plattform unabhängig (man muss nur ein klein wenig aufpassen und immer auf dem Handy und auf dem PC testen).

Ich denke das ist für euch das einfachste.


----------



## DarkMo (3. April 2014)

und ganz wichtig: nehmt euch nich zuviel vor! lasst irgendwelche animationen zum bsp einfach wech. gibt sicher genug "bling bling schnick schnack" ^^ den man auch erstmal weglassen kann. in den 3 wochen werdet ihr genug zu tun haben, das grundgerüst hinzubiegen ^^


----------



## Ahab (4. April 2014)

Mit Javascript, HTML und CSS könnt ihr in der Tat schon eine Menge umsetzen, ohne euch mit diversen Rahmentechnologien (Compiler, Entwicklungsumgebung, Versionierung, ...) beschäftigen zu müssen. Ohne Vorkenntnisse ist das sicher ziemlich frustrierend. 

Ich empfehle jQuery als Javascript-Bibliothek.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Also das mit zwei Jahren wird nix, wir haben eher so um die 2-3 Wochen Zeit. MIt Game Makern dürfen wirs nicht machen



In 2-3 Wochen ohne Vorkenntnisse ein kleines Spiel programmieren ohne die Hilfe von Makern?
Never. Selbst MIT Makern wäre der zeitraum sehr kurz


----------



## Placebo (4. April 2014)

Ihr könntet euch einmal SFML ansehen, das dürfte recht schnell und einfach sein. Ein abgespecktes Minesweeper könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen - aber nur, wenn ihr die Freizeit der nächsten drei Wochen aufgebt.


----------



## crae (4. April 2014)

Hmm dann werden wir doch auf vorgefertigte Scripte zurückgreifen müssen, aber ein wenig informieren müssen wir uns trotzdem. Naja schon heftig ich meine für ein paar Hügel und ein Viech, das da drüberspringt, wie viel Aufwand da nötig ist. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. April 2014)

Ja, so siehts aus.


Und jetzt denk mal über ein The Witcher 3 oder GTAV nach.


----------



## blackout24 (4. April 2014)

Würde nicht mit was kompliziertem wie C++ ran gehen. Ne Skriptsprache with Python is wesentlich einfacher und dafür gibts tausende Bibliotheken für einfache Spiele und quelloffene Spiele in die man reinschauen kann.
PyGame

Kein ernsthaftes Spiel schreibt seine Spiel Logik in C/C++, dass wird für die Engine genutzt wo es auf Performance ankommt. Der Großteil von Crysis is z.B. in LuaSkript geschrieben.


----------



## Gadteman (4. April 2014)

In dem kurzen Zeitraum wäre evtl. ein "Text adventure" eine Möglichkeit das mit multiple choice auf die auswahl des Spielers reagiert, oder auch ein Spiel wie z.B. OGame das eher eine Datenbank im Hintergrund hat. Wenn das alles auf mehreren Plattforman laufen soll  --> wurde bereits genannt, alles was so in einer Website steckt. Als "einfachste" Basis ein XAMMP Server aufsetzten, eine detaillierte Datenbank mit Infos füttern (ähnlich einem Quartett Kartenspiel, versch. Einheiten mit versch. Attributen) und dann am UI des Spielers (HTML Seite) feilen. Und wie DarkMo schon sagt, nicht in zuviele Details verrennen 

Wenn ihr euch in Flash bzw. Actionscript sicher seit, dann tobt euch dort aus. Gutes gelingen für was ihr euch entscheidet.


----------



## XPrototypeX (4. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mit etwas einfachem wie Tik Tak Toe, 4 Gewinnt oder schiffeversenken? Es ist nicht zu viel Arbeit aber trotzdem eine Herausforderung wenn man es Richtig machen will.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (30. April 2014)

Ich rate zu einem Text-Adventure mit Java oder Javascript (Java, wenn's als App auf Android auch laufen soll - da gibt's sogar Umgebungen, die das Spiel fix-fertig für Android compilen).
Text-Adventures sind schön retro und machen auch heute noch Spaß. Sollte sich gerade noch (mit etwas Vorkenntnis) in 2 Wochen hinbiegen lassen.


----------



## DarkMo (30. April 2014)

dir is schon klar, dass der post 4 wochen alt is oder?  besagte 2 wochen sind lso längst geschichte.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (30. April 2014)

Nein. Haha, das hab ich nicht gesehen  :B 
Wer Lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, wie sich wieder einmal herausstellt!


----------



## Gadteman (30. April 2014)

Vor allem fast das gleiche vorzuschlagen wie 2 Beiträge vor deinem Text. Feedback was es wurde oder ob es geklappt hat, gab es bisher nicht.


----------

